# Endoleak repair w/ extension



## sfinnegan (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi,

An endoleak developed following EVAR. Am not sure how to code the repair:

First there was attempt to embolize the right hypogastric artery but it could not be cannulated. He placed a bridging stent from the distal right EVAR limb into the right iliac artery. The main EVAR body was accessed. The catheter was positioned in the descending thoracic aorta and a wire was positioned in the mid right EVAR limb. The first stent was opened and pulled half a stent distally to ensure full one stent overlap overlapped into the prior endograft limb distal stent. After the overlap was confirmed, the remainder of the graft was deployed and balloon angioplastied using a coda balloon. Angiogram showed full stent expansion  and no endoleak or filling of hypogastric artery.

Should this be coded 37221 or can 34825 be used alone??? 

Thank you,

Susan Finnegan


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 30, 2011)

34825 can be coded by itself but I wouldn't say that is the correct code without report.


----------

